# Dringend: Oslo und Umgebung



## billabonc (16. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte eigentlich die Zusage nächstes Wochenende mit einem Bekannten an einen See in der Nähe von Oslo zu fahren.
Der ist nun leider krank und ich (mit einem anderen Freund) suche(n) nun nach einer Alternative.

Wir würden uns gerne ein Boot (oder Kajak) mieten, das Wochenende Zelten und natürlich ein bissel angeln.

Ihr wärt mir eine riesige Hilfe, wenn ihr Seen, Adressen und Telefonnummern (Bootsverleih und Angelscheine) in der Nähe von Oslo kennt und uns da weiterhelfen könntet.

Wäre echt toll. Bonus wäre der ein oder andere Hinweis auf vorhandene Fische oder Methoden.

Vorab schon einmal vielen Dank!

Gruss

billabonc


----------



## Matzinger (17. August 2006)

*AW: Dringend: Oslo und Umgebung*

40 km von Oslo entfernt findest Du u. a. eines der besten Hechtgewässer Norges: Den Tyrifjord.

Nummern, etc. habe ich nicht, goggle doch einfach mal.


----------

